# How do boxers train?



## mike456 (Jul 23, 2006)

Do they train low reps for strength, do they do olympic lifts? If anyone has some input on how boxers/professional athletes train please post.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 23, 2006)

Most videos I see of top boxers weight training is usually light-moderate weight for a good amount of reps. Depending on where they are in their training routine and what weight class and all, but most boxers are attempting to tone their bodies. I used to have a book on weight training specific to boxers but I don't know where the hell it is.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 23, 2006)

According to Tyson, he did tons of push-ups and dips to keep his hand speed fast.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 23, 2006)

I am thinking they train for power, exercise like bench throws, jump squats, etc.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 23, 2006)

Also for example, before Gatti fought last night they showed a mini clip of him in training. He was doing half squats on the smith with 1 plate on each side. And he was doing side-to-side pushups in squares that were taped off on the floor. I also recalle seeing Hopkins doing various exercises including rows with a resistance band. Try a search I'm sure there's routines and tips from good trainers.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 23, 2006)

since it was before a fight, he was probably warming up, Im sure he does not want to fatigue his muscles before a fight.
DID I misunderstand your post?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 23, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> since it was before a fight, he was probably warming up, Im sure he does not want to fatigue his muscles before a fight.
> DID I misunderstand your post?


 
No. It was a video of his training way prior to the fight. I didn't mean it was a tape of him the day of or day before the fight. It was one of those countdown specials.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 23, 2006)

If you're looking to really get your punching power and speed up, do full contact twists. After 6-10 reps ur punching power and speed will go through the roof, its really an unbelievable exercise.   This is literally the best exercise for increasing punch power and speed since 60% of ur punch power comes from ur core while ofcourse the remaining 40% comes from your upperbody strength.  I really dont know why boxers dont do these.

This is it http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/clark1_4.jpg  Dont underestimate this. Try 6-10 reps with some weight on the end of the barbell ur twisting and you'll want to put this in ur routine.

I know ur all thinking that im only 15 and probably dont know shit but please trust me on this one.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 23, 2006)

How do they train or how should they train?  Two different questions.  Lots of coaches train their athletes differently.  Many of them perform well in spite of a shitty training program beacuse of good genetics and a high level of sport specific skill.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> How do they train or how should they train?  Two different questions.  Lots of coaches train their athletes differently.  Many of them perform well in spite of a shitty training program beacuse of good genetics and a high level of sport specific skill.


Ok how *should* they train, Im am not looking for a routine, just curious:
Do they train low reps for strength?
Explosive movements?
Main exercises?
High reps for muscular endurance?


----------



## Pedigree (Jul 24, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> Ok how *should* they train, Im am not looking for a routine, just curious:
> Do they train low reps for strength?
> Explosive movements?
> Main exercises?
> High reps for muscular endurance?



I'm not sure about boxers, but several UFC Fighters train low reps for strength if they have several months between fights. 8-12 weeks out from a fight, they do speed reps with low weight for speed, power, and endurance. They also work on plyometrics for lower body explosiveness.
Their main exercises are squats, deads, bench, and standing military press.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2006)

I would imagine fighters do little to zero resistance training during fight prep. Most resistiance training is probably done in their "off time". Maybe a few months out they incorporate some sort of weight training, but closer to the fight it's usually all fight prep and cardio.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 24, 2006)

The guy that is training me now does calisthenics, sprints, and fast 2 mile runs.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 24, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I would imagine fighters do little to zero resistance training during fight prep. Most resistiance training is probably done in their "off time". Maybe a few months out they incorporate some sort of weight training, but closer to the fight it's usually all fight prep and cardio.



They should still implement a maintenance program.  Most sports call for resistance training 2 days a week during the season, and 3-4 days a week during the offseason to really take things up a notch.

Are there seasons with boxing?  That makes a big difference in terms of what needs to be done with training.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> They should still implement a maintenance program.  Most sports call for resistance training 2 days a week during the season, and 3-4 days a week during the offseason to really take things up a notch.
> 
> Are there seasons with boxing?  That makes a big difference in terms of what needs to be done with training.



Well "seasons" being time off from fight prep. I have a buddy that is a professional light-heavyweight that only does weight training while not preping for a fight. He has averaged 4-5 fights a year for the last 2 years and takes 4-6 weeks to prep for each fight. Of course he is on the cusp of being a cruiserweight so any "bulking" would not be good for him.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 24, 2006)

you'd be suprised how little strength has to do with fighting


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> you'd be suprised how little strength has to do with fighting



My point exactly.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 24, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> you'd be suprised how little strength has to do with fighting



Coaches are realizing that strength is good in every single sport, inlcuding golf and marathon running.  Increased strength means increased movement efficiency and a higher rate of force development, which are desireable in all sports.


----------



## EsseQuamVideri (Jul 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Coaches are realizing that strength is good in every single sport, inlcuding golf and marathon running.  Increased strength means increased movement efficiency and a higher rate of force development, which are desireable in all sports.



If they don't do much strength training then boxers must be genetice titans because they generally have awesome physiques. Lean and muscular.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 24, 2006)

Ken Shamrock does his heavy weight training months before a fight and then backs off and starts doing more sparring and mit work.  Randy Coure does reps of 50 and he's the best conidioned guy out there, he can go 5 rounds and not get tired.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 24, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> Ken Shamrock does his heavy weight training months before a fight and then backs off and starts doing more sparring and mit work.



Like I said, that's what is generally accepted as the right way to do things when training for sport.




> Randy Coure does reps of 50 and he's the best conidioned guy out there, he can go 5 rounds and not get tired.



Local muscular endurance and cardiovascular conditioning are not the same thing.


----------



## Johnny Begood (Jul 25, 2006)

.... I train in Muay Thai, which uses boxing techniques as well as clinch work, knee's and kicking, my main concern is my stamina, speed and recovery, there's just no point what so ever having BIG muscles that you have to carry around. Like someone said before, you'd be surprised how little strength has to do with boxing. Good technique delivers so much power!!

At the moment I am training for a little more size, but then I've passed the point of competing. But generally I use a moderate weight something I can push out for 12 - 15 reps, I don't go ballistic I pump them out at a good steady pace, keeping a good rhythm, then as soon as I get my breath back, I'm on with the next set....... and another suggestion, concentrate on your core strength

What you don't want to do is start making yourself slow by building too much bulk and not training you muscles for endurance...... you'll end up like the big guy....Bob sapp - I think that's his name?.. he is about 6'6",  built like a brick sh*t house and he realise on a jackpot punch to finish it... while in the meantime. for the next two minutes he just gets picked off... sometimes it quite uncomfortable to watch!

'Most' boxing competitions are judged on point scoring, sure it's great to put the other guy down on the canvas.... but if you keep yourself fast, pick the other guy off at will, come out at the start of each round looking fresh and composed, he's gonna start having doubts... and the physiological edge is far more powerful than being the big guy in the ring.

If you want to build big muscles, that's your choice.... but I personally don't think they'll do you much good after the first three minutes.

Search the web and see what comes up.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

Remember people, strength and size are not the same thing.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Remember people, strength and size are not the same thing.



Well the question was how *do* they train and not how *should* they train. Typically boxers rarely touch weights. Punching power has not much to do with physical strength, and a shitload to do with technique.

911 - The Ken Shamrock example is a horrible one. 

1. He's a Mixed Martial Artist not a boxer.
2. He's lost 6 of his last 7 fights. I wouldn't want to do anything he's doing.
3. Did you see either of the Ortiz fights? He was winded 2 minutes into round 1 in the first one, and the second one only lasted 1:18.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Well the question was how *do* they train and not how *should* they train. Typically boxers rarely touch weights. Punching power has not much to do with physical strength, and a shitload to do with technique.
> 
> 911 - The Ken Shamrock example is a horrible one.
> 
> ...



I would argue that strength is desireable in every sport.  List me any reason why it isn't, and I'll give you plenty as to why it is.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I would argue that strength is desireable in every sport.  List me any reason why it isn't, and I'll give you plenty as to why it is.



Takes away time from training technique which is far more important. Strength is good, the more the better, but using what you got and trying to make yourself more effecient in the ring is more important than trying to increase what you have and not being able to use it once you have it.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jul 25, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Takes away time from training technique which is far more important. Strength is good, the more the better, but using what you got and trying to make yourself more effecient in the ring is more important than trying to increase what you have and not being able to use it once you have it.




A strength training program could be put together to take less than 4 hours a week.  I don't see how that would take away from all other forms of training in the slightest bit.  


But the muay thai guy made a VERY good point about the scoring system.  You really don't have to be strong enough to knock everybody out to win.  But if I was to take boxing lessons I would definitely still strength train for all the benefits it has to offer.  I mean, why not??




I think the thread starter may have started this thread in regards to the way boxers LOOK more than how strong they are and what not...

"man that boxer looks great, I wonder how he trains...I wonder if I could do that too"


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I would argue that strength is desireable in every sport.  List me any reason why it isn't, and I'll give you plenty as to why it is.



I'm not arguing, I'm stating a fact. They don't do much lifting. Should they? I don't know, you're the "expert".


----------



## mike456 (Jul 25, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> A strength training program could be put together to take less than 4 hours a week.  I don't see how that would take away from all other forms of training in the slightest bit.
> 
> 
> But the muay thai guy made a VERY good point about the scoring system.  You really don't have to be strong enough to knock everybody out to win.  But if I was to take boxing lessons I would definitely still strength train for all the benefits it has to offer.  I mean, why not??
> ...


No I don't give a shit how they look, I still would like to know what training do they do other than skill training if any. I care aboiut athletic performance not looks.


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> According to Tyson, he did tons of push-ups and dips to keep his hand speed fast.


And tons of steroids


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Well the question was how *do* they train and not how *should* they train. Typically boxers rarely touch weights. Punching power has not much to do with physical strength, and a shitload to do with technique.
> 
> 911 - The Ken Shamrock example is a horrible one.
> 
> ...


Old school trainers don't like their boxers to lift, modern trainers do.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I'm not arguing, I'm stating a fact. They don't do much lifting. Should they? I don't know, you're the "expert".



I don't consider myself an expert by any means, but this is just my opinion.  Take it or leave it.  I'm basing this off the opinions of a variety of strength coaches though.

I'm just defending my point, but you don't have to try and make smartass comments toward me.



			
				fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Takes away time from training technique which is far more important. Strength is good, the more the better, but using what you got and trying to make yourself more effecient in the ring is more important than trying to increase what you have and not being able to use it once you have it.



That's why you focus more on strength when a fight is far away and transition to more specific work as a fight approaches.  That way you can trasmute some of your more general gains into specific gains.  Furthermore, to maintain your strength you have to do very little resistance training.  2 days a week is plenty.

Also, I would argue that strength training makes your technique more efficient, as it improves neuromuscular efficiency on many levels.


Again, this is just my opinion, but strength training keeps showing promise in promoting performance improvements in every single sport where it's implemented.  I'm not doubting the need for good technique and skills.  I would rather have a competent fighter than a strong fighter, but why not have both?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 25, 2006)

The video clip at the top is kind of cool. I don't know how realistic this type of training is for some one just starting out. You have to be pretty damn fit to do one arm roll outs! It's kind of old school dressed up to look sexy, like minO in a thawn.  http://www.rossboxing.com/


----------



## mike456 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> The video clip at the top is kind of cool. I don't know how realistic this type of training is for some one just starting out. You have to be pretty damn fit to do one arm roll outs! It's kind of old school dressed up to look sexy, like minO in a thawn.  http://www.rossboxing.com/


Sick video! Those are my new goals to be able to do those exercises.
I want strength and to be able to do the exercises that guy was doing.
What is the type of training he was doing called? (so I can do some research)


----------



## mike456 (Jul 25, 2006)

MOst of those exercises such as the clpa push up, and the modified pull-ups are called plyometrics right?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 25, 2006)

^ ballistic training. Dale, Cow and P all incorporate this type of training into their workouts: bench throws, clapping pushups and pullups box jumps. Most of this type of training can be done with just your body weight bodyweight.
Pistols are great for balance and strength. The rollouts are and old school movement that are killer hard to do (start on your knees and then progress to standing). You can use a barbell for those if you don't have an ab wheel.
For the pushups start with pushpups on an incline and push out in one ballistic movement when those become easy do them on a flat surface. There are a million ways of doing them (ballistic pushups) off a on two low boxes, rolling a small ball from one side to the other etc. When you can do a double clap pushup call me, I have been working on those for a long time.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 25, 2006)

^ yes


----------



## mike456 (Jul 25, 2006)

So I want Strength and to be more athletic(so I can prepare my self to be a athlete, maybe boxer/fighter when I am older)

So I am going to do 2 total body strength workouts a week:
BB/DB Flat Bench Press
BB Rows
BB Military Press
Lat-Pulls
BB Deadlifts
DB Step-ups

3 Sessions of HIIT Cardio for cardiovascular endurance/fat burn a week:
Stationary Bike

and I would like to do those type of exercises 3 times a week, but I can't do any of them, and I need help to set it up
All I can think of:
Rollouts on knees
Clap Push-ups while on knees- lol
Jump Hack Squats or Just Jumping Jacks
Any suggestions? I have know Idea how to set this up.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't consider myself an expert by any means, but this is just my opinion.  Take it or leave it.  I'm basing this off the opinions of a variety of strength coaches though.
> 
> I'm just defending my point, but you don't have to try and make smartass comments toward me.
> 
> ...



Strength training is GOOD, yes. I am fully aware of its benefits. Take a fighter that does zero strength training, have him fight a guy who strength trains but does not fight. Whose going to win? Of course the fighter. Take the same pair, put them in the weight room. Whose going to lift more? The 2nd guy! Now tell me whats more important to a boxer, learning how to box or lifting weights? Will lifting weights help? YES. But its a very small piece of the puzzle.

The question was about how boxers train. This encompasses everything including strength training (conditioning, GPP, strength, technique, etc). Do some of them strength train? yes. should more of them? yes. do their routines suck? probably. But they do what is obvious to them, which is learning how to box, and increasing that ability via technique drills.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 25, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Strength training is GOOD, yes. I am fully aware of its benefits. Take a fighter that does zero strength training, have him fight a guy who strength trains but does not fight. Whose going to win? Of course the fighter. Take the same pair, put them in the weight room. Whose going to lift more? The 2nd guy! Now tell me whats more important to a boxer, learning how to box or lifting weights? Will lifting weights help? YES. But its a very small piece of the puzzle.
> 
> The question was about how boxers train. This encompasses everything including strength training (conditioning, GPP, strength, technique, etc). Do some of them strength train? yes. should more of them? yes. do their routines suck? probably. But they do what is obvious to them, which is learning how to box, and increasing that ability via technique drills.



Well put. My point exactly. There is a difference in how boxers actually *do* train and how they perhaps *should*. Foreman said it, old school trainers don't want their fighters to even look at a weight where new school guys do. Unfortunately there are tons more old school trainers in boxing, and that's probably one of the big reasons MMA is pushing it's way to the head of the class of combat sports.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 25, 2006)

Dale is pretty smart with setting up that type of program I'm sure he can help you out. 

Sounds funny but hopping up steps (start with both legs and them when you are stronger do them one legged) one, two and three at a time is a really great lower body conditioner. Also skipping is very good but don't do it on cement a wood floor or rubber mat is easier on your joints. Buy a speed rope they turn easier.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 25, 2006)

Mike here are some ideas on how to incorporate stairs into your program. Look at the links at the top. 
http://www.leanandhungryfitness.com/index.cfm/yr.2005/mo.12


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Strength training is GOOD, yes. I am fully aware of its benefits. Take a fighter that does zero strength training, have him fight a guy who strength trains but does not fight. Whose going to win? Of course the fighter. Take the same pair, put them in the weight room. Whose going to lift more? The 2nd guy! Now tell me whats more important to a boxer, learning how to box or lifting weights? Will lifting weights help? YES. But its a very small piece of the puzzle.
> 
> The question was about how boxers train. This encompasses everything including strength training (conditioning, GPP, strength, technique, etc). Do some of them strength train? yes. should more of them? yes. do their routines suck? probably. But they do what is obvious to them, which is learning how to box, and increasing that ability via technique drills.



Point well taken.  As usual, nothing is black and white.  Boxers can benefit from strength training, but training sport specific skill definitely takes precedence.  The skills are certainly what make a champion.


----------

